# So I went to a Michael Angelo Batio Clinic



## haffner1 (Nov 20, 2014)

My friend texted me out of the blue and let me know about an MAB clinic tonight in Watertown NY. Really it was more of a mini-show/marketing event for Dean guitars. It wasn't a "bring your axe" type of thing but it was still time well spent. There were only about 20-30 of us there so it worked out really nice for us. He answered a lot of questions and seemed a very personable guy. It would seem to me like it would be kind of a let down for him to do something like that when back in the day he played in front of thousands of people, but he really maintained positive energy through the whole thing and was a pleasure to watch and interact with. I think Dean is probably getting their money's worth out of him.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2014)

MAB seems both fun and smart in his videos, I'd like to make it out to one of these sometime.


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 21, 2014)

One thing I found interesting that he said was that his somewhat unconventional fast picking technique came from him learning on archtop jazz guitars when he was young.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been to his promo/clinic twice. 

Super cool dude. Is he still wearing the wig?


----------



## pahulkster (Nov 21, 2014)

Dude definitely has a lot of energy. There are times I swear he is whacked out, but he is just really enthusiastic. Obviously an insanely good guitarist. It is just impossible for him not to start burning every 30 seconds, but that is his thing. I've gone through all the Speed Kills videos a few times over the years, and always pick up something cool.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 21, 2014)

DID HE GAVE YOU THE KEYS TO THE LAMBORGHINI?!?

In all seriousness though, after all these years, i still think this guy has the best alternate picking technique of all; its really like, flawless... even when the "musicality" aspect of his playing would be doubtful for some people.
I would love to assist a clinic of him.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, I wish i'd be able to see him on a clinic sometime. MAB rocks. He seems like a genuinely nice guy and his technique is out of this world.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 21, 2014)

I never understood why people talk down MAB... even if you aren't a fan of his music you have to appreciate the sheer knowledge and technique he possesses.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

^And is entertaining as shit to watch if nothing else. I don't even care what he's playing when he's accurately playing 2 guitar necks at once. If I could harmonize "Mary Had a Little Lamb" on two separate guitars simultaneously I'd be pretty damn proud of myself. He shreds his ass off like that.


----------



## ridner (Nov 21, 2014)

I went to one a few years ago - was very cool. I am friends w/ the shop owners, so I got to hang after it was over and messed w/ one of his double neck guitars. Super nice guy too!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 21, 2014)

Saw him play a clinic a couple years ago, was a lot of fun.

He has solid picking technique but he doesn't really do much else interesting, in my opinion.

Yeha he's a great showman with the double guitar but when I sit down and think about that, who really cares? Sorry to be so negative but the double guitar thing is so gimmicky I can't really take it all that seriously.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 21, 2014)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Saw him play a clinic a couple years ago, was a lot of fun.
> 
> He has solid picking technique but he doesn't really do much else interesting, in my opinion.
> 
> Yeha he's a great showman with the double guitar but when I sit down and think about that, who really cares? Sorry to be so negative but the double guitar thing is so gimmicky I can't really take it all that seriously.



So you had "a lot of fun", but you still seem to not get MAB? I would have thought the point is glaringly obvious, he is a showman, pure and simple. You don't go to seek musical enlightenment, you go to see mind-boggling techniques and guitar stunts. You were entertained, I'd say his hit his goal, wouldn't you?


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, he doesn't take it seriously either and pretty much said so at the clinic. It's showmanship meant for the over-the-top entertainment value. It's not like he does that in the studio or something. Same thing for the over-under thing with his left hand. You have to remember the era that he came from!

And yes he still wears the wig.


----------



## karjim (Nov 22, 2014)

MAB's technique is pretty unique...one of few players who had the double pick slanting like Gilbert and Meola.
Back in the days I tried to do the same technique but I've realized that my hands were too big, I was too high...I could but it was not strong enough, precise but floppy.
His technique seems to be a consequence of a frenetic training on hard guitars: Classical, Gibson, and big Toms. Because he has tinny hands, and a tinny tinny thumb
, I think his technique was driven by his physical.
So I swapped to Gilbert /Meola impossible technique...The outside strict alternate picking with a little little touch of thumb moves. I think it's the best way to achieve the Lamborguini and to be a serious rhythm metal player.
The one pick slanting like Yngwie or Satch is not the best way to play technical metal because the upstrokes aren't strong enough. 
Anyway MAB is a phenomenal technical guitar player, his 3 notes per string scare me.... But I prefer when he lets his toys at home and plays a real guitar.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Nov 23, 2014)

Went to a clinic back around 2002-2003. Super awesome guy. Stayed and talked to everyone, signed autographs and just hung out. He gets a lot of crap for his playing and his hair but if he came around again. I'd definitely go.


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 24, 2014)

MAB is an incredible guitarist, his technique is simply unbelievable. I enjoyed speed lives, even from a musical perspective. I think in terms of shred, you can't have a better technique than he does (well maybe not tapping but alternate picking for sure) - he's an absolute beast in that regard.

What happened to him though? He isn't so popular anymore?


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 24, 2014)

His sweeping sounds cleaner and more defined that most people's alternate picking. Tons of respect.


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 24, 2014)

haffner1 said:


> It's not like he does that in the studio or something. Same thing for the over-under thing with his left hand.


Yeah I read an interview with him about... jeez, must've been 10 years ago where he was talking about his new double-guitar, and saying that it has absolutely zero musical value, that it's all about going wild and doing crazy shit on stage. He compared it to Jimmy Page's double-neck guitars, only going even crazier than that.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never been a fan of his music but I tell ya, I'll support anything that guy does and go see him live any chance I get just based on meeting him out in LA a couple years ago.

I was there for NAMM, saw him play the Dean NAMM jam then a couple days later my friend's band was playing at the Whiskey, opening the show for MAB. I was helping my buddy load gear in when MAB pulled up and started lugging his own gear in.

He was pushing a 4x12 with some guitars on it into the front door, some people started walking in front of him and he just backed everything out the door and told the people to go on ahead, even though they were being fairly rude by cutting in front of him. Nice as can be, just backed up and said "Oh hey go ahead guys, I don't wanna crush you with this stuff!".

I helped him carry some stuff in and told him thanks for the inspiration for the speed picking in my shredder days, he took a minute to shoot the shit and his enthusiasm is just so contagious. Guy is all about being happy and making people happy.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 24, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> I've never been a fan of his music but I tell ya, I'll support anything that guy does and go see him live any chance I get just based on meeting him out in LA a couple years ago.



How can you not be a fan of Nitro?!?!?


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 24, 2014)

RevDrucifer said:


> I've never been a fan of his music but I tell ya, I'll support anything that guy does and go see him live any chance I get just based on meeting him out in LA a couple years ago.



How can you not be a fan of Nitro?!?!?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 25, 2014)

I went a an MAB clinic a few years back too, and also had a great time. After the show he made sure to stay long enough that everyone who wanted an autograph could have one, and he even brought free posters to hand out so even if you didn't bring something to sign, you could get something signed for free. Really stand-up guy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 25, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I went a an MAB clinic a few years back too, and also had a great time. After the show he made sure to stay long enough that everyone who wanted an autograph could have one, and he even brought free posters to hand out so even if you didn't bring something to sign, you could get something signed for free. Really stand-up guy.



He does sound like a good guy and comes across really well in his videos. He just seems like a guy that wants to give something back, his ego has not inflated at the same rate as his tremendous chops.


----------



## Prog_Freak (Nov 25, 2014)

I've seen a few interviews and a 'Rig Rundown" featuring him.
He came across as a genuine, honest and slightly hyper really cool guy to talk to. I'd love to see one of his "Clinics" sometime.


----------

